# Hachette Pocketwatch Collection



## scottswatches

Hi all

Somehow I have ended up with 83 pocketwatches from the Classic Pocketwatch collection from Hachette. These are all quartz, cheaply made and have no real quality to them - they come free with a Â£7.99 magazine, so what do you expect.

Does anyone know anyone who might be interested in them? they will not suit anyone WIS minded, but they come with four thick folders detailing the watches and general watch history. I'm making it clear - I am not trying to sell them direct on this site, but looking for a pointer to where may be best. The Bay is obvious but time consuming. I am thinking of a car boot sale - Â£10 for three or a fiver each might tempt the buyers. However if anyone knows anyone who does collect these then please put me in touch.

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches

as these are not of any quality I decided not to sell them on this site, but UI have listed them on eBay - they end tonight. Search 71 pocket watches and you'll find them.

In case anyone gets asked about these sort of watches in future, they all feature the same chinese quartz movement that takes an AG4 battery, and the cases are best veiwed from a distance - these are some of the better ones


----------



## Creative Username

Hi Scott I'd be very interested in these at 3 for Â£10 I tried to private message you so we can discuss it further but kept getting error messages, how many do you still have?


----------



## scottswatches

Creative Username said:


> Hi Scott I'd be very interested in these at 3 for Â£10 I tried to private message you so we can discuss it further but kept getting error messages, how many do you still have?


You need 50 posts before you can pm other members

I have two left, and they are used by my daughters in their dressing up boxes. Not even sure if they work. The rest I sold as a job lot and just about got my money back. They are absolute [email protected] IMHO


----------



## cathy lee

Hi I have 25 of these cheap watches any suggest what to do with them


----------



## spinynorman

cathy lee said:


> Hi I have 25 of these cheap watches any suggest what to do with them


 I doubt if the advice will have changed - job lot on Ebay is the simplest option.


----------

